# AI in boer goats



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

I would like to try AI for one of our boer does ... are there any sites that discuss issues such as success rate, how to register the produced kids, procedure etc? Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to have someone that really knows what they are doing....for one...and they are far and in between... depending on where you live.... Ask your local vet or call your State vet....they may know of someone that does it...

timing is everything and sometimes if the time isn't right..it won't take and the procedure will have to be done again... along with purchasing more sperm...in which... in some cases isn't cheap..... Having someone do the procedure probably isn't real cheap either...


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Pam -

Thanks for the reply ... I wondered how difficult it is ... it seems so easy on the surface to purchase the semen and then add those genetics ... I will have to check around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam -
> 
> Thanks for the reply ... I wondered how difficult it is ... it seems so easy on the surface to purchase the semen and then add those genetics ... I will have to check around.


Your Welcome... :thumb:

Not sure...but I know timing is crucial.... good luck ...hope you find someone that can help you.... :greengrin:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks ... we can hope.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :thumb:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

I touched base with our vet yesterday on AI ... he echoed the same thoughts ... the people that are capable of doing it well are few and far betwee, typically cost a bunch ... he stated after your purchase the semen, pay for the AI and it fails several times, you could have a nice buck for that cost.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... I thought so...but if you can find someone and have the money to do it .....go for it..... :thumb:


----------

